# How do I reply???



## caveman (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to be able to reply to mulitple posts in a thread I start.  How do I do that, please??


----------



## flash (Feb 12, 2010)

Are talking about using quotes from other posts, then supplying your answer?


----------



## caveman (Feb 12, 2010)

Particularly on a thread I started so I can respond to all those who responded to my thread. I am nocturnal & it is early in the morning here. Am I making sense?


----------



## flash (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes if the post are multiple that you want to answer too, it is best to open the post twice. In other words, you will launch SMF twice and go to the tread you want to work on. You can then copy the post you want to answer from one from one SMF and paste it into the other. Now to get the post shown as a quote, you must type {quote=name of person your quoting}  Then paste text here.

You finish the quote with {/quote}

Instead of using the {} parameters though, you use the [] ones. Had to use the others so you could see how it looks in html.


----------



## caveman (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmmmm...........I thought there was an easier way. Thank you for your quick responses.


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 12, 2010)

There is at the bottom of each post there are 3 buttons 



The first one is to quote just that message the 2nd is to add that message to a list of quoted messages so that you can respond to each in one post the other is the Quick reply button.. .

Once you have selected all the messages you want to quote hit the POST REPLY button on the bottom left.


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 12, 2010)

Like so then you can add comments below each quoted message

And so on 

and so forth


----------



## caveman (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh.....I see now......

Now it makes sense.....

It was right in front of my face...............

All this time.



THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!!


----------



## rustynuts (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi,
Sorry for interrupting this thread, can anyone tell me how to start a thread on another subject please.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2013)

Rustynuts said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for interrupting this thread, can anyone tell me how to start a thread on another subject please.



nuts, morning....   At the bar on the top of the page.....  click on "FORUMS"...  that will open all the forums.....  click on any of them..  At the top of that forum will be "Start a New thread".....


----------

